# Could somebody explain...



## S&W Tiger (Feb 9, 2007)

What could be the problem with revolver locks if you never use them?:smt1099


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

What kind of revolver locks are you talking about. The ones that fit around the tirgger guard, cable locks, clamshells or ??


----------

